# The jive obscure



## Mr. Ed (Sep 25, 2022)

Memories of my past are revealing themselves to me because of TMS treatments. TMS opens or reveals hidden memories in a way that allows them to be reviewed and scrutinized for repair.
Magnetic electrical stimulation enters my brain at a predetermined spot, emitting 120 volts  of each rotated sessions.
a little overwhelming not knowing the end results, especially when sensitivity advances treatment results in a quick manner.
Everyday, 5 days a week for 36 days.
I don.t feel depressed but with the degree and depth of psychological change with each session has the earmark of fantasy science fiction, yet it’s available today. Ironically TMS therapy works, but is only available to select candidates who are proven to be medication resistant. After subscribing to countless anti-depressant medications and time to learn their ineffectiveness only then you may qualify for TMS therapy. TMS therapy is like bitcoin mining, the instrument delves deep into the psyche, sorting through the garbage of the mind to produce the missing pieces of each bitcoin.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 25, 2022)

How many sessions have you had?


----------



## Nathan (Sep 25, 2022)

@Mr. Ed ,  I hope that you get some positive benefit and lasting relief.     Have you tried Psilocybin mushrooms?


----------



## Mr. Ed (Sep 27, 2022)

Nathan said:


> @Mr. Ed ,  I hope that you get some positive benefit and lasting relief.     Have you tried Psilocybin mushrooms?


I don't where to buy them. Tried online was scammed out of $200


----------



## Mr. Ed (Sep 27, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> How many sessions have you had?


10 sessions


----------



## Nathan (Sep 27, 2022)

Mr. Ed said:


> I don't where to buy them. Tried online was scammed out of $200


I don't know where you live, but some states and even cities have 'decriminalized' Psilocybin mushrooms: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psilocybin_decriminalization_in_the_United_States
I don't know what the prospects would be, for buying online from an out-of-area source, as they are still (of course) a Schedule 1 controlled substance at the Federal level.

My son got some from a different country, to try to heal the mental funk due to the recent loss of our beloved Angela.  He said that the experience was positive, he has some for me if I wanted.


----------



## Bella (Sep 27, 2022)

Nathan said:


> @Mr. Ed ,  I hope that you get some positive benefit and lasting relief. *Have you tried Psilocybin mushrooms?*





Nathan said:


> I don't know where you live, but *some states and even cities have 'decriminalized' Psilocybin mushrooms:*
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psilocybin_decriminalization_in_the_United_States
> I don't know what the prospects would be, for buying online from an out-of-area source, as they are still (of course) a Schedule 1 controlled substance at the Federal level.
> 
> My son got some from a different country, to try to heal the mental funk due to the recent loss of our beloved Angela.  He said that the experience was positive, he has some for me if I wanted.



I remember Psilocybin, but at this point I wouldn't know where to begin looking for it. Even if I found it, I'm not sure I'd be able to make the trip. Nothing has been "decriminalized" in my state except for medical maryjane.

*Psychedelic Treatment with Psilocybin Relieves Major Depression, Study Shows* > https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/new...small study of,and half of study participants

Good luck with your treatments, Ed, I hope you get some relief.

Bella


----------

